# automatic snapshots?



## wonslung (Jul 3, 2009)

Is there any sort of automatic snapshot tool for zfs?  I'd like some sort of auto snapshot tool. If someone knows how to do it with a cronjob or a script that would be fine too.

Thanks


----------



## rolle (Jul 3, 2009)

I think this is what you searching for sysutils/zfs-snapshot-mgmt.

there ist only one disadvantage, it requires ruby.

regards rolle


----------



## wonslung (Jul 4, 2009)

are there problems with ruby i should know about before using it?


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 4, 2009)

Perhaps the occasional vulnerability (use ports-mgmt/portaudit to check).


----------



## wonslung (Jul 4, 2009)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> Perhaps the occasional vulnerability (use ports-mgmt/portaudit to check).




thanks


----------

